# Cheap ILF hunting bows (Junxing F166)



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

Never really got excited about recurves when I compare them to my long bows.

I want to dabble with shooting a recurve in a more target like fashion which to me means trying 3 under and string walking possibly setting up a bow with target sight too. 

For longbow I have been a straight up split finger instinctive shooter and stick to my known limits of inside of 40 yds being able to hit a paper plate.

Without dumping too much money on something like a Hoyt Satori how are these budget ILR risers for a entery bow to simply try out and see if this is something I want to get more into?

3 Rivers has the Samick Discovery but at the price I could easily talk myself into a Satori for a few hundred more.

I really like the reviews Steven from Archery Supplies does on You Tube and he has a vid on the Junxing F166 that is pretty good. Only source I found is eBay arriveng on a slow boat from China (literally).

Has anyone here had a chance to get any hands on time with this bow?

Any other suggestion for an aluminum riser ILF compatible rig for say under $350?


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd say get a black bear warf and some tradtech limbs and call it a day. Great shooting bows and probably cheaper than most budget rigs 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Better to get a 25" riser for that use.


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

eeek sorry for the spelling errors typing while distracted.

I will check out the warf for sure.

Yes that was also another question was what length to get. I want dual use if possible hunting and target so I think that eliminates 25" but also want to rule out anything too short like 17" 20ish is what I was thinking give or take an inch.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I'm sure you will get about as many opinions as you do posts but here is mine.



There are a number of very adequate ILF target risers available well within your price range. 

For example, the Galaxy Quasar is available from Lancaster Archery Supply for 120.00. 









http://www.lancasterarchery.com/galaxy-quasar-25-recurve-riser.html

Pair it up with a very capable set of limbs like the TradTech Black Max 2.0 for 150.00.









http://www.lancasterarchery.com/tradtech-black-max-2-0-glass-wood-recurve-limbs.html

All-in for less than 300.00 and you have a package that will serve you well for years, is fully tunable, and under full warranty from the best archery supplier in the business.

KPC


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

If you want something shorter, you can always go with something like the 21" Axiom riser for the same price.








KPC


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im in the market for a new or used riser as well and have had my eye on the cheaper risers. The Sear, Discovery, and F161 metal risers are at the top of my list. Bearpaw shadow for a more traditional looking riser is very appealing as well.

If I go the cheaper route I plan to pay a little extra and buy from Lancaster or 3rivers for the service and reliability.

Still pondering used as well.

Ive owned a lot of the more expensive rigs in the past but the prices are ridiculous in my opinion. Dang I can get a really nice gas pressure washer cheaper than a Titan.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you have to go a long ways to beat a Hoyt Excel and I like the Spig Revolution (subjected to fluctuation of the dollar) for about the same price. I also have the above mentioned Axiom. Little give and take in all three.

Give us a length and we can probably be more specific.

Bowmania


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I will spend a couple extra bucks for a name brand riser over some pot metal knock off any day. 

But then I've seen guys walking off the range with their bow in pieces too......


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beendare said:


> I will spend a couple extra bucks for a name brand riser over some pot metal knock off any day.
> 
> But then I've seen guys walking off the range with their bow in pieces too......


Pretty interesting when you start comparing metals from riser to riser which is something Ive taken into account.

Some of the aluminums are 6061 and others are 7075. Expensive and cheap versions of each. But...they make AR parts in both so Im guessing its not a big deal.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with Grantmac. If you are looking to shoot target barebow division or sighted recurve you would be much better off with a 25 inch riser. For entry level risers look into the WNS line of risers or keep a lookout for a quality riser in the FITA classifieds here on AT.


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah I dont know what any of that means j/k I dont really know what I plan to do other than learn to aim properly rather than playing Howard Hill. Who knows I might even loose the back quiver too. 

I guess I was thinking there was something that filled a dual use role so I could break it down and take hiking to stump shoot and also do a bit of target shooting with a sight too.

Completely ignorant as to what I should be looking at other than ILF seems to be the way to go due to wide range of limbs available.


----------



## geoff1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I saw Stevens review also and was impressed so bought the bow. I would have to say that every thing he said in the review was accurate. I have shot the bow daily for a few months now and have had no problems with reliability or accuracy. I would highly recommend the bow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Having had both I'd take a Black Bear Warf over any of the budget production 21' risers.

However that length will be fine for gap shooting and possibly fixed crawl, but not stringwalking.


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Having had both I'd take a Black Bear Warf over any of the budget production 21' risers.
> 
> However that length will be fine for gap shooting and possibly fixed crawl, but not stringwalking.


I got rid of all of my bows once I got on the Black Bear Warf gig, finally found a set old hoyt sky jack's, it shoots better than me..:wink:


----------

